
IKEA Furniture Assembly Environment - Tomte
https://clvrai.github.io/furniture/
======
wdfx
I've read the page three times over and i still have no idea what exactly this
is.

~~~
q3k
It's a (simulated) environment that allows you to develop AI technology. In
this particular environment, you program a robot to assemble IKEA furniture.

~~~
atonse
With these simulated environments, do we have the processing power to run them
at 1000x or 10,000x to speed up the learning? Or is it already processor
intensive enough that it runs at nearly wall-clock time?

~~~
NortySpock
We can run at many multiples of real time. Physics simulation of solid wood
blocks and metal screws is a mostly solved problem. I don't know about 1000x,
but certainly 100x realtime.

~~~
derefr
> Physics simulation of solid wood blocks and metal screws is a mostly solved
> problem.

Not just solid wood. Frequently IKEA builds will involve either
pressed+laminated particle-board (most of their cheap stuff) or drywall (when
you e.g. mount a bookshelf to the wall for safety.) These materials both need
to be simulated as a sort of "pressed powder", I would think, and tend to both
spall/chip, and potentially jam your tooling with loosened powder. I would
think a large part of the "optimization problem" would be avoiding designs
that require repeatedly clearing toolways of dust.

~~~
kuu
That's probably out of the scope right now.

------
Tepix
This reminds me of SCP-3008 aka "Endless IKEA"

[http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-3008](http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-3008)

------
znpy
I want to play with it. I would actually pay for a VR game where i can, as
realistically as possible, have to solve puzzles in the form of assemblying
ikea-style furniture.

~~~
jdironman
Or, you could just go to IKEA?

~~~
maury91
that sounds like an idea for a startup, lazy people can hire for free people
that enjoys mounting IKEA furniture

~~~
Endy
Well, that was the gist of their partnership with TaskRabbit.

------
dissidents
I buy IKEA furniture for the fun challenge of assembling the pieces myself.

------
LeicaLatte
Very interesting!

------
maximp
That is an unexpected definition of "diversity"

